# Foods that cause pancreantitus in Dogs



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

While at Thanksgiving dinner, I saw one of my bf's relatives feeding turkey skin to their dog. From what I understand, dogs can get pancreantitus from eating things too high in fat content, such as poultry skin, types of ham, etc. 

I found this article online: 

*Pancreatitis - What are the possible causes

Question: Dr. Richards,

I know a little something about pancreatitis. What I need to know is to
what extent diet could be held as the culprit for the onset of
pancreatitis. I understand that cooking food in some kind of fat (butter
or oil) can be a cause of pancreatitis occuring. Could this be true? I'm
just wondering what other causes there are and if there are other
preventative measures that can/should be taken to minimize the possible
onset of pancreatitis. And what are the remedies?

Tony A.

Answer: Tony-

The only recognized dietary cause of pancreatitis that I am aware of is feeding high fat foods or treats to dogs. In our practice we think there may also be some correlation with high salt content but that is just an observation and may not be true. In one study of the effect of high fat diets (Hall, 1989) on pancreatitis, the diet used was also low protein and I am not sure if that is also necessary in order to increase the risk of pancreatitis or if the high fat alone is enough.

High fat diets apparently cause release of pancreatic lipase in the microscopic circulation of the pancreas which digests fats in the blood causing release of damaging fatty acids, which cause inflammation and release of more lipase, which eventually starts to digest the pancreatic tissue, leading to the severe inflammation that causes the signs of pancreatitis.

Non dietary predisposing factor for pancreatitis include being a miniature schnauzer, a Himalayan cat or a Shetland sheepdog, chronic corticosteroid use, having high triglyceride and/or cholesterol levels in the blood stream, having hyperadrenocorticism or hyperparathyroidism (due to high calcium levels) or being obese.

This is one reason to control obesity in pets whenever possible, since it is the most preventable of the inciting causes. Avoiding high fat meals and treats is also a good idea. Keeping corticosteroid use to the lowest necessary levels is always best. Other than these things, I don't know of any useful preventative measures for pancreatitis.

Mike Richards, DVM
9/18/2001*

So, I thought I'd throw this out there to see what anyone else happened to know. The relative argued with me that there was no such thing as pancreatitus in dogs...


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Thank you for doing this. I'm sure someone will learn a thing or two, and save a vet visit.


----------



## NewfCrazy (Apr 13, 2006)

There are lots of human foods that should never be given to a dog. And a reminder about turkey skin is great at this time of year - thanks for posting it!


----------

